# Obedience Training



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Can someone suggest some good obedience schools, in the Markham/Richmond Hill area, for our new vizsla puppy? :


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Obedience as in puppy classes?
I will send you a PM.


----------



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

Would love to know the answer to this as well!

We're in the Markham area and getting our puppy in 8 weeks. I've looked into a few places would if anyone knows a good place I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Woofstock is this weekend in downtown T.O. Lots of trainers and places will be there, so you should maybe head there so you can meet with a few trainers all at once and decide who you like.

Here is a website for the event:

http://www.woofstock.ca/


----------

